
Mr. Mondo – On Trent Harris (2006) - CrocodileStreet
https://www.cityweekly.net/utah/mr-mondo/Content?oid=2128863
======
dahart
> Harris, 54, is filming his own script, Delightful Water Universe. He
> describes it as a “soft-porn political thriller with Bigfoot thrown in.”

Here’s the IMDB entry, with trailer:
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1326761/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1326761/)

I consider Rubin & Ed an indy classic, but not sure if this one’s watchable.
:P

For anyone not familiar with this bit of Utah culture, the “Mr. Mondo” title
is a reference to the book of strange Utah facts “Mondo Utah”.
[https://www.amazon.com/Mondo-Utah-Trent-
Harris/dp/0942688112](https://www.amazon.com/Mondo-Utah-Trent-
Harris/dp/0942688112)

